# Brauche "Blatt" tutorial bitte



## FaLLeNaNgeL (4. Juni 2004)

Hi zusammen...
Hab was unglaublich geil und realistisch aussehendes im Netz gefunden was ich unheimlich gerne auch machen würde.
Hier erstmal ein Bild davon, damit ihr wisst worum es geht.





Diese Blätter sehen total realistisch und wirklich sehr sehr gut aus. Vorallem die Form und wie sie sich gerade an den Ecken übereinander legen und an den Seiten sich förmlich um das Holz zu wickeln scheinen hat mich beeindruckt.
Ich habe mich danach gleich mal daran versucht dies hinzubekommen bin aber ziemlich gescheitert möchte ich behaupten. Hier mein Ergebnis:




Nun meine Frage bzw. Bitte. 
Sollte hier irgendjemand in der Lage sein die Blätter so realistisch aussehend und geformt zu machen, wäre es wirklich spitze wenn derjenige unter diesem Thread ein ausführliches Tutorial schriebe. Mit Bildern der einzelnen Schritte und allem Pi Pa Po.
So Antworten wie: "musste einfach den Verbiegen Filter benutzen" oder so bringen mir mal garnichts wenn ich weder weiss wie ich die Blätter mache, noch wie ich die Form realistisch erscheinen lasse.
Also wennschon dennschon.
Habt 1000 dank im vorraus und ich hoffe auf ein gutes tutorial, dessen Ergebnis nahe an dem ersten von mir geposteten Bild liegt.
mfg FaLLeNaNg3L


----------



## Alexander Groß (4. Juni 2004)

Hast du schon mal auf der betreffenden Seite nachgefragt wie die Blätter erstellt worden sind. Würde ich an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall mal probieren.

Alex


----------



## ShadowMan (4. Juni 2004)

Du willst bei Blizzard nachfragen wie die das gemacht haben?! Nun ja... 

Also grundsätzlich könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, sowas mit dem Lasso Werkzeug und etwas Feingefühl zu machen, dann einfärben, Selektion verkleinern, diese in einer neuen Ebene Schwarz färben und weichzeichnen.
Anstatt des Lasso's könnte auch das Zeichenstift-Werkzeug gute Dienste leisten.

Und falls alles nichts hilft: Wald => Blätter sammeln => einscannen => nachzeichnen 

Dann jedes Blatt in eine seperate Ebene und übereinander schieben, drehen usw.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## FaLLeNaNgeL (4. Juni 2004)

lol @ shadow....
nee ich hab von Photoshop das "eigene Form" Werkzeug benutzt da gibt es 3 oder 4 verschiedene Blatt Formen.
Im Wald zu sammeln ist in unserem Zeitalter nun wirklich nicht mehr nötig.
Und die du bei meinem Pic siehst habe ich mit dem Airbrush Blattgefäße hinzugefügt ein paar Effekte drübergelegt, Störung hinzugefügt das ganze ein bisschen vebogen und die einzelnen Blätter in Größe und drehung Variiert. Aber mein Ergebnis siehst du ja oben. Ich finde es sieht nicht so wirklich total überzeugend aus. Vorallem weiss ich nicht wie ich diese Form der Blätter an den Ecken und der Seite so realistisch hinbekomme!


----------



## ShadowMan (4. Juni 2004)

Freut mich das du es geschafft hast 

Aber zu den Blättern: Ich find Vorlagen sind das A und O der Grafikgestaltung, denn genau das ist es ja was die Meisten nachbilden wollen. Verwischte unerkenntliche Bilder wie auf CS-Seiten kann ja wirklich jeder 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## d-minded (4. Juni 2004)

Fallenangel, du hast es hier mit Blizzard (respektive "Sons of the Storm") zu tun. Falls du dir dessen nicht bewusst bist: Das sind extreme Profis. Du könntest vielleicht auf ihrer Website nachfragen, vielleicht geben sie von Künstler zu Künstler etwas weiter, ansonsten, üben, üben, üben...

Wenn du an solchen Grafiken interessiert bist, lohnt es sich sicher bei Samwise von "Sons of the Storm" vorbeizuschauen. Neben "Grid" sind die "Sons of the Storm" die Grafiker, die ich am meisten bewundere.

[Werbung Ende]


----------



## FaLLeNaNgeL (5. Juni 2004)

nich das wir uns falsch verstehen irgendwie muss diese Fehlinformation zustande gekommen sein.
das bild mit den blättern ist nicht von der offiziellen warcraft seite und somit nicht von sons of storm.
das Bild ist von einer ganz normalen Clan bzw Fanseite zu Warcraft.
Naja schade das mir hier scheinbar niemand helfen kann cu


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von FaLLeNaNgeL _
> *nich das wir uns falsch verstehen irgendwie muss diese Fehlinformation zustande gekommen sein.
> das bild mit den blättern ist nicht von der offiziellen warcraft seite und somit nicht von sons of storm.
> das Bild ist von einer ganz normalen Clan bzw Fanseite zu Warcraft.
> Naja schade das mir hier scheinbar niemand helfen kann cu *



Das hab ich ja schon zu Anfang richtig vermutet. Deswegen verstehe ich nicht warum du dort nicht nachfragst wie die Leutchen dort das ganze bewerkstelligt haben.

Alex


----------



## ShadowMan (5. Juni 2004)

hm, ähnelt ein "wenig" (*ironie*) der Blizzardseite, deshalb dachte ich es würde auch von ihnen kommen....

Blizzard - Nachtelfen 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## phossy (5. Juni 2004)

ich bezweifel, dass die blätter mit ner vorlage von photoshop entstanden sind. die meisten seiten die so sachen haben, wurden mit hilfe von nem grafik tablett erstellt. da heisst es nur zeichnerisches können oder net


----------



## d-minded (5. Juni 2004)

Die Ähnlichkeit ist wirklich verblüffend.  

Ich glaubte nämlich mich erinnern zu können, diese Blätter schon einmal auf der offiziellen Homepage gesehen zu haben, konnte aber die genaue Seite nicht mehr finden.


----------



## FaLLeNaNgeL (5. Juni 2004)

lol jetzt seh ichs auch... der typ hat das scheinbar von der ofiziellen seite geklaut... oder verdammt gut nachgemacht 
however ihr seit der meinung das bekommt man ohne grafik tablett nich hin?
Mir geht es wie gesagt nach wie vor um die Blattform.
Es sieht ja so aus als hingen die quasi über dem holz.
als hätte es bltter geregnet und ein paar sind auf dem holz hängen bzw liegengeblieben.
aber scheinbar bekommt man das so nicht nachgebaut... tja pech gehabt!


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Juni 2004)

*Kleiner Tipp* Schau Dir mal Corel Painter an... mfg Mythos007


----------



## greengoblin (5. Juni 2004)

* Mythos zustimm*

So realistisch wie man damit Blattwerk oder irgendwelche Grafikobjekte
aus dem Pinsel fließen läßt, ist dieses Programm unübertroffen!
Gibts auch für kleines Geld bei ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3796&item=5702684764&rd=1
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3796&item=5703050318&rd=1
Und man kann in gängigen Formaten speichern - jpg, 
ich glaube sogar, PS-Ebenen und Alphakanäle werden 
unterstützt.
Gruss
GG


----------



## phossy (5. Juni 2004)

mit maus?


----------



## greengoblin (5. Juni 2004)

Ja - isch habe garkein Grafiktablett!
GG


----------



## FaLLeNaNgeL (6. Juni 2004)

hmm dachte immer Photoshop hätte alles was man als 2D grafiker braucht.
was hat denn coral was adobe nicht hat?
und das zweite problem ist, dass ich ein kathastrophaler zeichner bin... ich kann bilder bearbeiten formen und designs erstellen, buttons und interfaces machen aber selber etwas zeichnen? da bin ich wirklich nicht gut drin. und deswegen stellt sich die frage ob es das bringt....


----------



## greengoblin (6. Juni 2004)

In Painter brauchst Du nicht mal selber zeichnen können. So wie Du 
sonst einen Pinselstrich aufs Papier bringst, malst Du hier mit kleinen
Grafiken - Blätter, Blumen, Buchstaben, eigene Bilder usw. Man kann dann noch 
ganz viele Feinheiten einstellen - Abstand, Winkel, Streuung und was weiss ich 
sonst noch alles. Ich habe mal ein Beispiel angehängt, in Painter mit
dem "Schlauch" gemalt.
Gruss
GG

PS Painter gehört jetzt Corel, früher war es mal Fractal Design, dann 
Metacreations.


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (6. Juni 2004)

Nun gut, dass sind hundskomune Werkzeugspitzen. Bekommst du auch alle für
Adobe Photoshop oder machst sie selber.

Ich würd mich da eher am Zeichenstift (pen-tool) in Photoshop orientieren um mir
ein paar Blattformen zu erstellen... :-]~
Danach colorieren und x-mal kopieren bis man das gewünschte Ergebnis erreicht
hat.


----------



## phossy (15. Juni 2004)

ich hab was gefunden was dir vielleicht helfen könnte:

http://www.dream-the-web.de (unter tutorials) 

mfg phos4


----------



## FaLLeNaNgeL (15. Juni 2004)

oh cool phossy das hat mir geholfen hab 1000 dank


----------

